# how do i remove vinyl/flex print from a shirt



## shane (Mar 28, 2007)

hi
i want to remove a vinyl(flex) print from a tshirt. is it possible?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

From a previous post asking:


JoshEllsworth said:


> Stahls carries a chemical to do this or you can stop by your local hardware store and ask for an acetone based solvent. Apply lightly to the inside of the shirt where the letters are...Use a spray bottle or a cotton swab. Let sit for a few minutes and then the letters should peel off. It will leave a adhesive residue and a smell (so use in a well ventilated area). The residue should come out in the first wash.


----------

